# Feeling empty



## berner1953 (Jul 14, 2009)

Why is it that even after over 7 months, I'm still feeling that I've lost a part of me; I can't describe the sort of emptiness that keeps coming back and I don't know how to handle it. I still miss her sitting on my foot; still miss the head on the knee at 8.45 every night, wanting a cuddle; and still miss the questioning bark if I get out of the car but don't immediately come in through the gate. I'm just feeling so lost.

We lost our friend, protector and confidante on Saturday 11th to complications caused by stomach cancer and renal failure; there's a huge hole in our lives.
When we discussed lettting her go, my wife told me that our daughter in law had lit a candle for Heidi - the following is a result of that image. It has been of some comfort to us and we hope it will help others.

It starts as a tiny flickering flame.
But that spark lights my life, the glow reaching every corner.
As the flame grows, the light shines out and touches so many.
Sometimes, the flame gutters if a breeze develops, and I have to shield the candle from the wind.

Then one day, the flame is suddenly smaller; the light still shines but as if from a distance.
I look at the flame, and become conscious that it will soon go out; there is nothing I can do to stop it.

I will remember the light long after the flame is gone.

The pain of the parting is a small price to pay for the light.

I don't know if it's allowed, but this is the link to the tribute to her, our dear BMD.YouTube - Lady With the Freckles


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

She was beautiful, I love the picture of her with the cat. 
She had my name.

*Heidi*


----------



## Deerhounder (Jul 5, 2009)

A beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog.

Run free deer Heidi.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P HEIDI XXXX


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful memory for such a stunning friend..
Sleep well Hedi..R.I.P


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss

RIP Heidi xxx


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry for your loss
RIP Heidi xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful words for a beautiful dog. RIP heidi x


----------



## berner1953 (Jul 14, 2009)

A huge thank you to all of you who share our sadness at this parting; we still feel a huge part of us has been ripped away, and we are finding it so difficult to come to terms with not having our girl with us.
She lies at peace now, for which we can be grateful. We will never forget our wonderful Bernese.


----------



## YellowFlower (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought that was such a beautiful image. 
Even though it is so difficult losing a pet your right - the pain of parting is a small price to pay for the light. Animals are amazing and to share your life with them is worth the pain letting them go. 
Thank you for writing this. 

I'm sorry for your loss and R.I.P Heidi. 

YellowFlower x


----------



## berner1953 (Jul 14, 2009)

Why is it that even after over 7 months, I'm still feeling that I've lost a part of me; I can't describe the sort of emptiness that keeps coming back and I don't know how to handle it. I still miss her sitting on my foot; still miss the head on the knee at 8.45 every night, wanting a cuddle; and still miss the questioning bark if I get out of the car but don't immediately come in through the gate. I'm just feeling so lost.


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Heidi.
I understand your feelings - it's completely overwhelming, isn't it?
She was clearly adored by all and you must have many wonderful memories. 
R.I.P, Heidi.
Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Molski (Jan 27, 2010)

I know exactly how you are feeling , i feel as though i will never get over the loss of my little molly , she truelly was everything to me , i cry everyday . Im sure people think im crazy but our dogs mean so much to us dont they . I have never seen them as just dogs , to me they are my family and more . I watched your video tribute on youtube , she was beautiful she really was .


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Heidi. I l#watched the tribute of her on you tube.
She was a Beautiful girl. 
The emptiness they leave behind is very hard. 
When i lost one our cats 14 months ago i was devastated and would have given anything to have had her back. Like you i felt my heart had been ripped out.
We have 2 other cats who i love dearly but the place was just not the same. 
I still have her picture on my computer desk top and there are pictures around the house of her.
I thought i would never be able to take to another cat but we adopted Harley last March and he has brought a smile back to our faces and i love him lots!
I hope the feeling of emptiness will pass soon and the happy memories of her will replace the sadness you have.


----------



## angie701 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Heidi was a beautiful girl, what lovely photos. I know exactly how you are feeling - we lost our first Bernese to cancer last year and it is so so painful. Like someone else said, it's like having your heart ripped out it just hurts so much. RIP Heidi. XXX


----------

